# Star Trek Into Darkness teaser trailer



## Veho (Dec 6, 2012)

Khan? 

Carol Marcus? 



Maybe


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 6, 2012)

BWAAAAAHM.....
BWAAAAAHM.....
BWAAAAAHM!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 6, 2012)

A new Star Trek teaser, you say?


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 6, 2012)

Lookin' awesome. Cumberbatch very much the star apparently.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't wait for the 9 minute trailer be shown at the Hobbit.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can't wait for the 9 minute trailer be shown at the Hobbit.


 

This "teaser" is enough for me. I don't think I'd want to see 9 minutes, that's way too much.

Edit: Wait, _this_ teaser is enough for me. Japanese version has a bit more footage.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> Japanese version has a bit more footage.
> 
> *extra scene*


Not evoking the Spock death scene from "Wrath of", well whaddayaknow, "_Khan_", at all, nope. Not at all, whatever gave me that silly idea.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2012)

I shall name my firstborn son Benedict Cumberbatch.

Also goddamn this looks like the fucking bomb. Less lens flare too.

EDIT: Also I'd cream myself if it was a young Kahn. Not sure if they'll wait until the franchise needs another reboot though to whip out the Kahn card.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 6, 2012)

wait they are doing the spock die thing


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 6, 2012)

Like every Star Trek before I will watch this one as well, on the subject of Khan I am not quite sure who you could find to replace Ricardo Montalban....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> on the subject of Khan I am not quite sure who you could find to replace Ricardo Montalban....


 
Someone with an equally awesome name like Benedict Cumberbatch?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 6, 2012)

How has this topic gone so long without someone posting the infamous KHAAAAN!! shout?


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 6, 2012)

Valwin said:


> wait they are doing the spock die thing


 
That's what I thought at first. But it's too obvious.. general consensus is that it's a red herring.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm a bigger fan of the series.

Never the less I'm still going to watch this.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2012)

The prevailing theory at the moment is that Cumberbatch and Alice Eve are Gary Mitchell and Dr. Elizabeth Dehner from this episode of the original series.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

Veho said:


> The prevailing theory at the moment is that Cumberbatch and Alice Eve are Gary Mitchell and Dr. Elizabeth Dehner from this episode of the original series.


 
I see a lot of people thinking it's Khan though from the scene from the extended Japanese trailer. Also it would explain his incredible physical prowess and it is by far the most famous rivalry in the franchise.

But I have seen a lot to point towards Mitchell, there's one scene where he's wearing a Star Fleet uniform (you can see the insignia) and there was an eerie comparison image between Eve and Dehner.

Either way I think both choices will be excellent, I mean you're either invoking the franchise's greatest rivalry or invoking the franchise's first episode.

I'm officially more hyped for this 9 minute preview than the entirety of The Hobbit.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2012)

EDIT: never mind. You didn't see a thing.


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2012)

Bumping with a new screenshot. 



Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a rather... peculiar screenshot. Seeing him in full Starfleet get-up lends more to the Mitchell theory.

Also what is it with movies an the "transparent prisons" trend? Like the Avengers had the prison for Loki, Skyfall had the prison for Silva, they just can't go with the good ol' bars? Or a force field?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 10, 2012)

Only movie I'll actually pay to go see rather than pirate it next year. Can't fucken wait!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

Cumberbatch isn't Khan


----------

